# The rise and fall of Subway.



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)

About three years ago, I had the worst meatball sandwich ever from a local Subway, and haven't eaten there since. But apparently, poor food quality is not their biggest setback these days.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 17, 2019)

I ate at a Subway in Georgetown in 1972.  I didn't like it then.  Tasted like a 7-11 packaged sandwich.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 17, 2019)

If you want to get a good submarine from a national chain, I highly recommend Jersey Mike's.  The Big Kahuna is my favorite.  Ever since Jersey Mike's came to town, I haven't had Subway since.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 17, 2019)

They have gone down hill...Jersey Mikes is better than Subway...imo


----------



## gipper (Dec 17, 2019)

Yeah Subway sucks. I haven’t eaten there in years, but then I gave up eating grains long ago.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 17, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> They have gone down hill...Jersey Mikes is better than Subway...imo



The thing that makes Subway so inferior to Jersey Mike's is because Subway only uses about half the meat that Jersey Mike's does.  And, the interesting thing is, here in Amarillo, Jersey Mike's is only about a dollar more than Subway.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 17, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> If you want to get a good submarine from a national chain, I highly recommend Jersey Mike's.  The Big Kahuna is my favorite.  Ever since Jersey Mike's came to town, I haven't had Subway since.


Chicken Philly...


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 17, 2019)

Keep your business local.  Surely there's a family owned sub shop somewhere close.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 17, 2019)

Quiznos was good but they kept removing sandwiches from their menu...never understood that....now they are no where to be found in my neck of the woods....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 17, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Keep your business local.  Surely there's a family owned sub shop somewhere close.



Not really.  Most of the family owned places around here are taco joints, tex mex, and home cooked meals.   Not too many sub shops around here that aren't national chains.  Amarillo ain't New York.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 17, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Quiznos was good but they kept removing sandwiches from their menu...never understood that....now they are no where to be found in my neck of the woods....



Same here in Amarillo.  I used to like to go there for their toasted subs, but one day, they just left and were replaced by some other national chain.

Shame really, they had good sandwiches.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 17, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Keep your business local.  Surely there's a family owned sub shop somewhere close.
> ...


Apparently it ain't Wichita KS either.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 17, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Keep your business local.  Surely there's a family owned sub shop somewhere close.



Open one Crepitus....you can make Trump supporters cops and military and Christians and straight people and old white men leave...you can call it identity subway....and join hands with StarBucks....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> About three years ago, I had the worst meatball sandwich ever from a local Subway, and haven't eaten there since. But apparently, poor food quality is not their biggest setback these days.


Agree, definite decline. We go to Firehouse now, better sandwiches and service is fantastic. At least in our town it is.


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 17, 2019)

I always thought they smelled bad- and their sandwiches weren't that good anyway.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 17, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Keep your business local.  Surely there's a family owned sub shop somewhere close.
> ...


Don't need to, there's one less than 1/4 mile from me.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 17, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Go see if they will give you an application....


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 17, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


If I decide I need more work I'll hire myself as security for me.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Agree, definite decline. We go to Firehouse now, better sandwiches and service is fantastic. At least in our town it is.


Been meaning to try them sometime. Thanks.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Dec 17, 2019)

News Flash...Subway has ALWAYS sucked. If you have ever had a real sub...Subway is like calling Taco Bell...Mexican food.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)

Starting in 2014, Subway's sales began steadily dropping. Behind the scenes, many of the reasons for Subway's success had turned on them. Quiznos was once Subway's main competition, but tons of sub chains, like Jimmy John's, Firehouse, Potbelly, and Jersey Mike's, and fast-casual chains like Panera, were offering seemingly fresher and healthier options. And they started stealing market share.

They were competing against people who bring in fresh produce every day. A lot of Subway locations only bring in fresh produce once or twice a week.

On top of that, fast-food chains that had been around as long as Subway were coming up with healthy alternatives of their own and getting creative with new menus.
*Subway's 42,000 locations are the most of any fast-food chain on the planet, but franchise owners are taking a hit*


----------



## Dick Foster (Dec 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> About three years ago, I had the worst meatball sandwich ever from a local Subway, and haven't eaten there since. But apparently, poor food quality is not their biggest setback these days.



The last time I was in a Subway was in Shanghai and I was damn glad I was there. Between Subway, KFC and an occasional trip to a McDonalds I managed to survive the month long stay. 
About the only time I'd ever go to a McDonalds was abroad like Paris or something. At home I prefer Burger King. 
For frequent travelers abroad, American fast food can be a real god send. After a while on strictly foreign grub, ya just gotta get a fix.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> News Flash...Subway has ALWAYS sucked. If you have ever had a real sub...Subway is like calling Taco Bell...Mexican food.



Agree about Taco Bell, but I used to like Subway.
( Then again, I used to smoke and drink alcohol too)


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Dec 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > News Flash...Subway has ALWAYS sucked. If you have ever had a real sub...Subway is like calling Taco Bell...Mexican food.
> ...


To each their own...I never could stand it myself...I could count on one hand the number of times I have eaten there.


----------



## Dick Foster (Dec 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > News Flash...Subway has ALWAYS sucked. If you have ever had a real sub...Subway is like calling Taco Bell...Mexican food.
> ...



Taco Bell ain't like any Mexican food I ever ate either but I still like it every so often. 

However YUM brands in general seems to be engaged in a campaign to drive off all of their long term customers for some stupid reason. It must be some MBA inspired stupidity. KFC is starting to get ridiculous with price and selection. 
If I had YUM stock, I'd be selling it.  It may even become a short trader's stock if they don't get their heads out of their asses pretty soon.


----------



## jameny5 (Dec 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> About three years ago, I had the worst meatball sandwich ever from a local Subway, and haven't eaten there since. But apparently, poor food quality is not their biggest setback these days.


Taco Bell is no where close to Mexican food and Subway shouldn't be in business. They know nothing about making American subs, hobos or heros. Those are pretend sandwiches. I know White people flock to them in droves. I have no idea why? If you take that little bit of meat and weigh it - a five year old could eat the meat off an American or Italian BMT. I think that is what they call them. I meant the "no" meat sandwiches. The bologna slices put Bar S and Oscar Mayer to shame. These two companies would fire every one on sight if they sliced their bologna into those miniscule slices that Subway does! You call them tasteless starvation sandwiches.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 17, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Quiznos was good but they kept removing sandwiches from their menu...never understood that....now they are no where to be found in my neck of the woods....


My area used to have Quiznos but it eventually closed. The only thing that we have now is Subway and Fire House Subs. To me the Fire House food is over priced.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> About three years ago, I had the worst meatball sandwich ever from a local Subway, and haven't eaten there since. But apparently, poor food quality is not their biggest setback these days.



Not a fan of Subway.  I think subway got a good reputation because they had all these new stores, and 'fired up' management which resulted in quality service.

Since then, my experience at every single subway over the past 5 years, has been terrible.  People not caring.  Lazy staff.  Slow service.  Rude service.

We have a "Steak Escape" near where I live, and 3 subways.   I can drive to the Steak Escape, order a foot long sub, and drive back to the Subway I was at, in the time it takes to get my order in at the Subway.

Not only that, but there is far more meat and cheese, and toppings on the Steak Escape, and of course it's hot, and not luke warm from a microwave.

Subway was never a 5-star store to buy from, but they used to be better than they are now.  Now they are just terrible.

To make matters worse, you often can find on par quality sandwiches at the Deli of grocery stores.  Even Walmart, has larger sandwiches for a lower price, with more toppings on them, than Subway.

In fact, that is typically the thought process I go through if I see a subway....  well I am considering going to subway, I might as well go to Kroger over there, and get one of their deli subs.  It doesn't take any longer, and it will be larger for a lower price...


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 18, 2019)

I receive their coupons and I use them. I have a Subway place two blocks from my house. I would prefer having a Mezeh Mediterranean instead, but nothing I can do.

From the choices near my place, McDonald is a no no, KFC forget about it, Burger King, well perhaps when I have coupons, Chicken place peruvian style is a good choice, the Ho Chi Min chinesse restaurant, never mind, and buying food from the market will be only the broiled chicken made three hours ago.

Then, as I like walking even when there are a few cars at home, between all these stores near my home, Subway to me is not a bad choice.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 18, 2019)

I stopped eating Subway when they fired Jared. He was a good spokesperson.


----------



## gipper (Dec 18, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> I stopped eating Subway when they fired Jared. He was a good spokesperson.


LOL. 

He’s doing 15 years.  A convicted pedophile. You know that I suppose.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> About three years ago, I had the worst meatball sandwich ever from a local Subway, and haven't eaten there since. But apparently, poor food quality is not their biggest setback these days.


I walked into a subway down here...its was like three am ....the lettuce was actually brown 
I walked out for 

First and last time 

I love me a great sammich


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 18, 2019)

gipper said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped eating Subway when they fired Jared. He was a good spokesperson.
> ...



Whaaaa...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 18, 2019)

When I was stationed in Jacksonville in the mid 90's, there was a sub shop right next to my apartment complex called "Miami Subs".  They had pretty decent food, made fresh, and the service was pretty fast.  Best thing on the menu?  They had an OUTSTANDING gyro.


----------



## Larsky (Dec 24, 2019)

Here in chicagoland, the best places are the mom and pop joints, which there are hundreds.

The first chain around here is still my favorite:


----------

